# Why The Patriots don't want to face The Falcons.



## drhunter1 (Jan 15, 2017)

No Team can stop this offense, Their defense is solid and peaking at the right time. Should they meet in the Super Bowl, Tom Brady will be shaking in his cleates.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 15, 2017)

We looked pretty dang impressive yesterday. Maybe we can keep it up.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 15, 2017)

Pats D can't stop Falcons offence from putting up over 30 pts.
But how n the heck the Pats put 34 pts up last night against Texans is amazing. Pats offence was lost, flusterd, confused and beat! But wow they still put the points up for 1st 3 quarters. Then pats looked like their old self again 4th quarter. Pats can put the points up.
BUT! The Falcons would put them up too. Falcons could have easily went over 40pts last night if they didn't choose to conserve at the end.


----------



## TJay (Jan 15, 2017)

I like the fact that Dallas and Green Bay get to bloody each other's noses today.  I hope it comes down to the wire and drains them both physically and emotionally.  If we make it to the big show nothing would be better than to knock the Patriots off their spot and win it all.  This is the year for it.  After all Trump knocked off Hillary and Clemson beat 'Bama why not the Falcon's topple the Pat's in the Super Bowl?


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 15, 2017)

Falcons haven't played their best game--yet


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not saying the Falcons will win the NFC or go all the way yet.  But it is very clear they are solid in the top 3 contenders of the NFC.  Hoping the two teams playing right now beat the snot out of each other physically.  I don't really want to face either Dallas or GB, but another home game would be nice.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 15, 2017)

TJay said:


> I like the fact that Dallas and Green Bay get to bloody each other's noses today.  I hope it comes down to the wire and drains them both physically and emotionally.  If we make it to the big show nothing would be better than to knock the Patriots off their spot and win it all.  This is the year for it.  After all Trump knocked off Hillary and Clemson beat 'Bama why not the Falcon's topple the Pat's in the Super Bowl?



You called it right!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 15, 2017)

I want to get excited, but I been following them 50 years and have learned not to get my hopes up vey high. I remember the only time we ever made it to the Super Bowl and one of our star defensive players ended up in jail, the night before the game. How did that work out?


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 15, 2017)

I know everybody is excited about the Falcons, but the Pats aint afraid of nobody.  Just sayin


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 16, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> I know everybody is excited about the Falcons, but the Pats aint afraid of nobody.  Just sayin



^^^ This... and there's still those Packers that are on a pretty solid run themselves...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 16, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> I know everybody is excited about the Falcons, but the Pats aint afraid of nobody.  Just sayin



Listening to all the Falcons players and seeing them play they ain't scared either........ Gonna be a shoot out either way.


----------



## Horns (Jan 16, 2017)

Gotta get through Aaron Rodgers before worrying about the next game


----------



## elfiii (Jan 16, 2017)

Horns said:


> Gotta get through Aaron Rodgers before worrying about the next game



Now there's your problem. ^


----------



## sea trout (Jan 16, 2017)

I actually beleive the Green Bay Packers will be tougher than the Pats.
The jitters may get to the Falcons more than the Pats but I think the Packers are the tougher team right now to beat!


----------



## tcward (Jan 16, 2017)

Go Pack! Rodgers will show you who the real MVP is!


----------



## tcward (Jan 16, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> No Team can stop this offense, Their defense is solid and peaking at the right time. Should they meet in the Super Bowl, Tom Brady will be shaking in his cleates.



Why don't you call Brady and ask him is he scared?


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 17, 2017)

Brady and the Pats are old hands at the big show.  They ain't even breaking a sweat about the Falcons.  Same is true with Green Bay.

I'm glad to see the Falcons go so deep, but their youthful exuberance may not get them past Green Bay.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 17, 2017)

Tom Brady is a pretty man.  Today's entertainment media won't let a pretty man lose.  There are too many other interests that the pretty man represents.  Too much money at stake for the patriots not to win.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 17, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Brady and the Pats are old hands at the big show.  They ain't even breaking a sweat about the Falcons.  Same is true with Green Bay.
> 
> I'm glad to see the Falcons go so deep, but their youthful exuberance may not get them past Green Bay.



We already beat the Packers one time before not worried if we can keep Aaron in the pocket.

Green Bay's secondary is horrible. Ryan will destroy them in passing on Sunday.  

I know last game we only won by 1 point but our D is better now.  Rise Up


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> I know everybody is excited about the Falcons, but the Pats aint afraid of nobody.  Just sayin



Typical of sports fans in the state of GA.  Let's pump the brakes a little here.  I think the Falcons have as good a shot as anyone left, but let's not crown them just yet.

Besides, if they lose this weekend, these same "fans" planning to attend the Falcons parade will just as quickly go back to "Ryan sucks and needs to be traded".


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 17, 2017)

^ not this fan.
Win or lose, future looks bright.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

Twiggbuster said:


> ^ not this fan.
> Win or lose, future looks bright.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Typical of sports fans in the state of GA.  Let's pump the brakes a little here.  I think the Falcons have as good a shot as anyone left, but let's not crown them just yet.
> 
> Besides, if they lose this weekend, these same "fans" planning to attend the Falcons parade will just as quickly go back to "Ryan sucks and needs to be traded".



I don't know how you think this is typical.  Atlanta sports fans are always hard on their teams. Atlanta teams have a bad habit of not striving for excellence and it leads to fans being jaded and unbelieving in their own teams and rightfully so.  

You even said it yourself. Atlanta fans trashed Matty Ice last few years for not getting the job done.

Now we have a belief that this team is special and like all other NON ATLANTA fans you have to trash them for believing that this team is special. Well I'm saying now. The Falcons will beat the Packers and then they will go and win the Superbowl. This is our year and we are just plain better than the rest. Yep you heard it here first.

I'm not going to listen to some outsider tell me I need to pump the breaks. I'm sure you're a fan of one of the "legacy teams".


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Brady and the Pats are old hands at the big show.  They ain't even breaking a sweat about the Falcons.  Same is true with Green Bay.
> 
> I'm glad to see the Falcons go so deep, but their youthful exuberance may not get them past Green Bay.



Aaron Rogers has been once.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> I don't know how you think this is typical.



This was a month ago....... 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=887100&highlight=falcons+ryan+sucks


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> Typical of sports fans in the state of GA.  Let's pump the brakes a little here.  I think the Falcons have as good a shot as anyone left, but let's not crown them just yet.
> 
> Besides, if they lose this weekend, these same "fans" planning to attend the Falcons parade will just as quickly go back to "Ryan sucks and needs to be traded".



Uh, no it is not. If you knew anything whatsoever about Falcons fans, you would know they have been the butt of jokes for us for years. Course not know anything about something does not slow some down.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> This was a month ago.......
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=887100&highlight=falcons+ryan+sucks



You do realize the thread you linked proves our point and not yours don't you?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 17, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 17, 2017)

Folks, I ain't sayin' the Falcons can't win, I'm just saying that these other teams gonna bring their A game and they have more experience in this part of the playoffs than we do.  Having been to the dance helps you to not get too excited and step on your date's toes.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> You do realize the thread you linked proves our point and not yours don't you?



Really?  A month ago, this same team sucked, this same qb needed replacing, the coach sicked.

Now, "We're gonna win the Super Bowl!!!!!!!!!!".  If Green Bay wins in Atlanta this weekend, It'll be right back to, "Fire everyone in the organization."  Typical sports fans in Georgia.  There is no "pretty dadgum good team".  Either we suck or we're winning it all.

This is from the beginning of this year.  You know, the year that Ryan may well be the MVP.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=880809&highlight=matt+ryan


----------



## sea trout (Jan 17, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Uh, no it is not. If you knew anything whatsoever about Falcons fans, you would know they have been the butt of jokes for us for years. Course not know anything about something does not slow some down.



 I hear ya!

I just want EVERYONE to know that my falcons hooded sweatshirt is like 20 years old!!!! Yes I have newer ones I've obtained over the years but my 20 yr old one full of holes is my favorite.
And I've always worn it proudly!....Bigly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jan 17, 2017)

sea trout said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> I just want EVERYONE to know that my falcons hooded sweatshirt is like 20 years old!!!! Yes I have newer ones I've obtained over the years but my 20 yr old one full of holes is my favorite.
> And I've always worn it proudly!....Bigly!!!!!!!!!!!



That's great!!!  For every one on you, there's 100 who are now jumping on that bandwagon HARD.

I'm rooting like all getout for the Coons, but I don't own any Falcons gear and I won't go buy any now that they may win it all.  My fandon is exactly the same as it was to begin the year.  I'm more of a Devonta Freeman fan (you know, the guy a bunch on here wanted Gurley to replace)  than I am a Falcons fan.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 17, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's great!!!  For every one on you, there's 100 who are now jumping on that bandwagon HARD.
> 
> I'm rooting like all getout for the Coons, but I don't own any Falcons gear and I won't go buy any now that they may win it all.  My fandon is exactly the same as it was to begin the year.  I'm more of a Devonta Freeman fan (you know, the guy a bunch on here wanted Gurley to replace)  than I am a Falcons fan.



yeah......Devonta Freeman.....Turner the burner's back up! I'm very happy to have Freeman and I was more excited to see him out there with with Ryan than any other!! Now I'm happy with Coleman too!!
Freeman is star in my book! He never stops givin it all he's got!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 17, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Folks, I ain't sayin' the Falcons can't win, I'm just saying that these other teams gonna bring their A game and they have more experience in this part of the playoffs than we do.  Having been to the dance helps you to not get too excited and step on your date's toes.



This. ^


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 17, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This. ^



And Tom Brady is too pretty to lose.    Patriots all the way.  

I think the Falcons can take Green Bay.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 17, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> We already beat the Packers one time before not worried if we can keep Aaron in the pocket.
> 
> Green Bay's secondary is horrible. Ryan will destroy them in passing on Sunday.
> 
> I know last game we only won by 1 point but our D is better now.  Rise Up



The cowboys had beat the Packers one time too...

Remember in the previous game against Atlanta, Randall Cobb, ty Montgomery, Jared cook, clay Matthews, Quinton Rollins, and demarius Randall didnt play. 

Go Pack Go!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2017)

Gold Ranger said:


> That's great!!!  For every one on you, there's 100 who are now jumping on that bandwagon HARD.
> 
> I'm rooting like all getout for the Coons, but I don't own any Falcons gear and I won't go buy any now that they may win it all.  My fandon is exactly the same as it was to begin the year.  I'm more of a Devonta Freeman fan (you know, the guy a bunch on here wanted Gurley to replace)  than I am a Falcons fan.



Gold please go back and read thru the this thread, their is a lot of doubt among Falcons fans, even the ones picking them.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2017)

I have followed them sine day one. Course all that really makes me is old.


----------



## GA native (Jan 18, 2017)

Pittsburgh without a chance? Screw the Pats. 

Go Steelers!


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 21, 2017)

I would never count Brady & Belichick out. They show up to the dance more than any of 'em.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2017)

Things are looking up for the Falcons. The Packers got the flu.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...gers-jordy-nelson-mason-crosby-sick/96850644/


----------



## tcward (Jan 22, 2017)

Pats win Super Bowl. Nuff said.


----------



## sea trout (Jan 23, 2017)

This is why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Falcons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## injun joe (Jan 23, 2017)

tcward said:


> Pats win Super Bowl. Nuff said.



Will they show Aaron Rodgers who the real MVP is?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 23, 2017)

Arrow3 said:


> The cowboys had beat the Packers one time too...
> 
> Remember in the previous game against Atlanta, Randall Cobb, ty Montgomery, Jared cook, clay Matthews, Quinton Rollins, and demarius Randall didnt play.
> 
> Go Pack Go!



Maybe they should have left some of them off the field....


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 23, 2017)

tcward said:


> Pats win Super Bowl. Nuff said.



No not nuff said. Falcons win the Super Bowl. Now nuff has been said.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 23, 2017)

Should be a good one, Falcons are loaded but to me Brady has been my favorite player for years so I ain't betti'n against him & the patriots.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Dirtroad Johnson said:


> Should be a good one, Falcons are loaded but to me Brady has been my favorite player for years so I ain't betti'n against him & the patriots.



Falcons are going to win handily.  Your favorite player is going to be sad.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is another reason why they don't want to face Atlanta.http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-2016-elite-performers/0ap3000000760511/Julio-Jones-Top-10-Plays-of-2016


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 31, 2017)

JonathanG2013 said:


> Here is another reason why they don't want to face Atlanta.http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-2016-elite-performers/0ap3000000760511/Julio-Jones-Top-10-Plays-of-2016


----------



## The Spartan (Feb 4, 2017)

Why are there so many fanboys from Georgia that are "fans" of a team based in New England, or any other part of the country?
When you do encounter somebody here who's a "fan" of any team that's not the states team it's always New England, Dallas, Pittsburg, Green Bay, Or San Francisco. The teams who have multiple championships. That's laughable...people from Georgia rooting for those teams. I've never met a Buffalo Bills fan, Cleveland fan in my everyday life. One question: what happens when Tom Brady and Bellechick leave New England some day? And they will. Who will these fanboys root for then? It's easy to root for a winner. That's a weak take on sports. When you've rooted for the Falcons your whole life, this is very exciting. And yes, win or lose in the Super Bowl I will still wear my Falcons gear like I have for the last 30 plus years. So, RISE UP!!!


----------

